# Acid reflux



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Any good recommendations to battle this?

Been getting it quite a bit lately. It's nasty.


----------



## Shabby (Feb 14, 2013)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> Any good recommendations to battle this?
> 
> Been getting it quite a bit lately. It's nasty.



Some full fat milk will do the trick.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

What Is Acid Reflux? What Causes Acid Reflux?


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

I get it if I eat a late dinner or if I drink wine. It used to awaken me in the middle of the night choking on my own stomach acid. If I am up at least 4 hours after eating it tends not to happen so much. Alcohol too is a big factor. I do take Pepcid Complete, which is pepcid and an antacid. You're supposed to take it before a meal but that has never been effective for me. I take it about 30-60 minutes before I go to bed and that keeps it down. Acid reflux is awful.


----------



## ShadoWolf (Jun 5, 2012)

Well first of all eliminate what causes it, but for now try and take some sort of acid suppresent.


----------



## rosegeranium (Apr 1, 2013)

Acid reflux is caused usually by a lack of acid in the stomach and poor stomach acid ph. Drink apple cider vinegar and water, the Braggs brand if you can. It does help. Also taking digestive enzymes or eating papaya will help.


----------



## Soulfully (Jul 19, 2013)

To experience acid reflux once in a while after overeating or eating certain kinds of food is normal. The real problem begins when the lower end of the esophagus that connects to the stomach gets irritated after too much acid exposure. The inflammation/swelling will then hinder the valve to your stomach from closing, causing in turn even more acid exposure and thus inflammation.


When I had it I thought it would just go over after some days but when after a week it hadn't gotten any better, a friend of mine gave me advice that really made all the difference.


He told me to always carry milk with me and to take a little sip whenever I feel the reflux, have to burp or any other related symptom appeared. The constant sipping over the day creates some sort of coating over the inside of your esophagus that prevents further acid exposure while you simultaneously wash down all the acid that tries to come up every time. Eventually this will give your esophagus some rest and make the swelling go away. After 3 days the symptoms should be gone completely. At least that's how it's been for me each time I did it.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

Go see a doctor. Aspirating your own stomach acid can damage your lungs and cause a type of Pneumonia. Even a little bit inhaled can cause your throat to close up on you and severely restrict your breathing.

It's nothing to mess around with.



-ZDD


----------



## Galaxies (Apr 9, 2013)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> Any good recommendations to battle this?
> 
> Been getting it quite a bit lately. It's nasty.


Are you experiencing anything else with it (nausea, vomiting or unexplained weight loss etc)? Are you getting it often? There are plenty of risk factors: spicy or fatty foods, caffeine, smoking, large meals, eating too quickly, stress and anxiety, and exercising too soon after a meal or lying down after a meal. Anti-inflammatory and some antibiotic drugs cause reflux too. 

It's important to avoid aforementioned foods and habits. You should also go to the pharmacy to get an antacid, it'll neutralise the acid and provide mild relief. Any questions or concerns, PM me.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Galaxies said:


> Are you experiencing anything else with it (nausea, vomiting or unexplained weight loss etc)? Are you getting it often? There are plenty of risk factors: spicy or fatty foods, caffeine, smoking, large meals, eating too quickly, stress and anxiety, and exercising too soon after a meal or lying down after a meal. Anti-inflammatory and some antibiotic drugs cause reflux too.
> 
> It's important to avoid aforementioned foods and habits. You should also go to the pharmacy to get an antacid, it'll neutralise the acid and provide mild relief. Any questions or concerns, PM me.


I don't think I've had it at all since the bout that prompted me to make the thread. I think it was just some spicy and gassy foods I was ingesting that was triggering it. It's definitely not common for me.

When I had a healthier diet, I never got it at all.


----------



## Galaxies (Apr 9, 2013)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> I don't think I've had it at all since the bout that prompted me to make the thread. I think it was just some spicy and gassy foods I was ingesting that was triggering it. It's definitely not common for me.
> 
> When I had a healthier diet, I never got it at all.


You're fine then, it's obviously just caused by the food you eat, it happens to a lot of people. In these cases, you can just use an antacid. Nothing else, needed.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Caffeine and alcohol are the worst things for it.

Smoking and certain cleaning chemical fumes too.


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

Stay away from fast food. While there are very good reasons for this,how it pertains to acid reflex, is the fries are of course potatoes. Potatoes have starch in them which causes gas. Soda's fizz produces a lot of air, and air and steam, produce gas in the digestive tract, so that's what may contribute to acid reflex.


----------



## Fievel (Jul 9, 2013)

Eating an apple after meals helps. Also eating potatoes(especially sweet potatoes). However, you should see your doctor about this to make sure it isn't serious. MY condolences though, I'm currently struggling with it too.


----------



## Obscure (May 20, 2013)

In a negligible way brushing your teeth before sleeping helps. You mentally feel less acidic in the morn. 

But you need to take colon based anti-acid pills. It should take some 2 or 3 months non stop it heals your organs for later.


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

Shabby said:


> Some full fat milk will do the trick.


 For about an hour.


----------



## jimintips (Oct 9, 2013)

Unfortunately, I live with 24 7. Done the first step--watch what I eat and drink--no smoking. I am going to try a prescription that is a proton pump inhibitor. If that does not work, there is a band that can be surgically placed on your stomach. Horrible disease--causes me sleep apnea because the acid goes up in my nose and burns the membranes causing a lot of mucous and then I cannot breath.
I wish you luck.


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

rosegeranium said:


> Acid reflux is caused usually by a lack of acid in the stomach and poor stomach acid ph. Drink apple cider vinegar and water, the Braggs brand if you can. It does help. Also taking digestive enzymes or eating papaya will help.


Sorry, but that's nonsense - low stomach acid (achlorhydria) is not a cause of acid reflux. It's due to a variety of things that end up with the sphincter on the top of your stomach not closing fully.


How often do you experience the reflux? Do you wake up with a sore throat in the morning?

The first steps are: stop drinking coffee/tea/caffeine, stop smoking, stop eating large meals, stop eating high-fat or high-starch meals, don't eat for the last 2 hours before sleeping or lying down. 

Acid reflux was my first symptom of wheat/barley/rye allergies that were diagnosed after about 5 years of reflux. It can cause esophageal cancer if left untreated. See your doctor if it happens more than 3-5 times a week, and if it happens 3 or more times a week once you've stopped doing the triggers.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Sometimes reflux is caused by excess weight, so if you are overweight it could help to get rid of it.


----------

